
League of Legends pulling in over 100M monthly active users - nedsma
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/281366/League_of_Legends_pulling_in_over_100M_monthly_active_users.php
======
blondiedondie
Yup! League is an ever-growing community and despite all the negative feedback
r/leagueoflegends is giving Riot, I think they've done alright by their
players. They made the game very accessible and fun to get into, aside from
the rune system which Riot has changes planned for in the upcoming 2017. Don't
play much anymore, but I keep in touch with news, changes and the like. Just
wish they would change something about the e-sports scene.

